# Internet veikala atbalsts >  PowerPlay manager

## hossa18

Čav. Vai tu jau esi redzejis jauno online menedžera speli? Ta bus hokeja menedžera spele un varetu but interesanta. Viniem ir blogs, kur aprakstita attistiba, tur var ari pieregistret savu e-pastu. Un šeit man beidzot bus iespeja spelet kadu menedžera speli no paša sakuma.



http://www.powerplaymanager.com/

----------


## Mairis

Neesi saspiedies???
Čista LOHS!!!!

----------


## GTC

Tīrākais spams! Vai tad moderātoriem būtu grūti izdzēst šo topu? ...   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Kāds tam visam sakars ar Tevalo un veikala atbalstu? Tās visas spēles ir tīrās muļķības!Tfu...

----------


## Mairis

Tās spēles ir priekš onānistiem, tādiem kā tas hossa18 !
Tie saiti tak tāpat ir pilni ar trojāniem

----------

